# Audi A3 3.2 S-line Titanium Package



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

What you see here is, thus far, one of a kind. An Audi Canada product planner ordered this particular Audi A3 3.2 S-line in Ibis White as an evaluation vehicle to help visualize a proposed ‘Titanium Package’ for the A3 S-line. First introduced last year on the A4 S-line, installation rates of the ‘Titanium Package’ have been so favorable that Audi of America is considering a broadening of the line. A3 S-line models offer the perfect opportunity for expansion.
* Full Story *


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Audi A3 3.2 S-line Titanium Package ([email protected])*

I've heard it too that AoA product planning is pushing for an A3 Titanium pkg in 08MY.


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Audi A3 3.2 S-line Titanium Package ([email protected])*

I stumbled across these pics in the gallery yesterday and I was pissed.
I just purchased an Ibis White/Biege interior A3 2.0T S-line before Christmas. The _only_ reason I didn't consider a black interior was the light grey headliner. Stupid Titanium package has a black headliner.










_Modified by eh at 9:28 AM 1/23/2007_


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Audi A3 3.2 S-line Titanium Package (eh)*


----------



## kevin911 (Nov 11, 2002)

What wheels are those and how much do they cost?


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (kevin911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevin911* »_What wheels are those and how much do they cost?

S3, but dark.


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (eh)*

Aren't those the same as the RS4's? They look like the same design.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (michA3er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michA3er* »_Aren't those the same as the RS4's? They look like the same design.

Yeah. Same design basically.


----------



## kevin911 (Nov 11, 2002)

annnnnnnnnnd probably cost way more than I'm willing to spend.
Although I dont live far from that car. Maybe they'll part it out when they sell it off...


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (kevin911)*

Check out Hartmann's website. The last I checked they were offering RS4 knockoffs at ~$260 per.


----------



## cbpagent (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (michA3er)*

Yeah but they are so HEAVY!


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (cbpagent)*

actually, do you know the weight of the RS4's vs the stock 17" S-line wheels?


----------



## Mogul2001 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (michA3er)*

Euro spec 2.0 TDI


----------



## In an Audi (Dec 14, 2006)

Funny, it looks like they put the all red US rear lights on as part of the Euro spec pkg?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (In an Audi)*

Look carefully--they're amber.


----------



## A3Dreaming (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (kevin911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevin911* »_annnnnnnnnnd probably cost way more than I'm willing to spend.
Although I dont live far from that car. Maybe they'll part it out when they sell it off...










Agreed that it would probably be too expensive, but do you know which dealer it's at? I wouldn't mind having a look. 
Though they may not have it out.


----------



## meesh. (Apr 1, 2004)

i want the black trim


----------



## In an Audi (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (mike3141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike3141* »_Look carefully--they're amber.

my eyes must be going, i swear i really looked at them before posting








of all of it i just want the black headliner, rearview mirror and such (never had a car with a light plastic rearview mirror, looks odd to me). the only upside to the light headliner is that i think it serves to help disguise the fact the windows are tinted since it looks lighter inside


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*Re: Audi A3 3.2 S-line Titanium Package ([email protected])*

Would a US dealer be able to spec these wheels on a special ordered car? I suppose that only a US "product planner" 
would have that liberty/authority. Do you know for sure?


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Audi A3 3.2 S-line Titanium Package (LongviewTx)*

Maybe, the AoA product planners will decide to offer the Titanium pkg in the U.S.?


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Audi A3 3.2 S-line Titanium Package ([email protected])*

Titanium Package is perfect to boost A3 Sportback's dynamic yet classy image. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Audi A3 3.2 S-line Titanium Package (A4Jetta)*

interesting.... i want a TDI


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Audi A3 3.2 S-line Titanium Package (5309)*

We have received quote a few inquiries for the Titanium wheels on this car. They are NOT available from the factory...


----------



## AudiMane (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Audi A3 3.2 S-line Titanium Package (OEMpl.us)*

i want those wheels and grill soo bad


----------



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

Great look, but Audi should have brought the S3 and gauged that interest.
Just bring the real deal and forget about sticking S3 things on the regular A3. 
The S-Line packages on the A4 are about $3000, and as far as I remember the fully loaded A3 3.2 was 42K,s o another 2-3 is a whooole lotta dough.
I know that the S3 wouldnt be much cheaper but it is what most on here have been asking for.


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (StoicDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StoicDude* »_The S-Line packages on the A4 are about $3000, and as far as I remember the fully loaded A3 3.2 was 42K,s o another 2-3 is a whooole lotta dough.
I know that the S3 wouldnt be much cheaper but it is what most on here have been asking for. 

The 3.2 here is already S-line and plenty of us have shelled out for the S-line Package on the 2.0T. This thread is about the Titanium Package, which, on the A4, is only $700 CAD.


----------



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_
The 3.2 here is already S-line and plenty of us have shelled out for the S-line Package on the 2.0T. This thread is about the Titanium Package, which, on the A4, is only $700 CAD.

Thats a very reasonable price then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can you get the titanium package by itself, or do yo uhave to order the s-line first? (I know this would apply to A4s at this time).


----------



## FreshKorean (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: (StoicDude)*

Hope those 18s will be available soon


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (StoicDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StoicDude* »_
Thats a very reasonable price then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can you get the titanium package by itself, or do yo uhave to order the s-line first? (I know this would apply to A4s at this time).

For the A4, the Titanium Package is an add-on to the S-line Package, so I assume it will be the same for the A3, but like I said, the über-expensive 3.2 already comes with S-line.


----------



## stephengli (Sep 28, 2006)

gotta have those rims


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (stephengli)*

The grille on this car looks to be the same as the standard S-line blackout grille that we have in stock.
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=2.0T


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi A3 3.2 S-line Titanium Package (LongviewTx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LongviewTx* »_Would a US dealer be able to spec these wheels on a special ordered car? I suppose that only a US "product planner" 
would have that liberty/authority. Do you know for sure?

Not yet. Soon.
He was able to get Audi to build everything but the wheels. Those were shipped in separately. And he knows how to pull the strings he needed to pull to get a prototype, so if he had to ship them in.... well.....


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*Re: Audi A3 3.2 S-line Titanium Package ([email protected])*

Muy Bien, thanks for the reply.


----------



## arythmic (Apr 14, 2003)

Any update on these wheels ?


----------

